# Treatment for skin infection during pregnancy



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I've suffered with Tinea Versicolour on and off for a few years but since being pregnant it's got much worse and is spreading to my chest whereas previously it stayed on my back and shoulders. 

The anti-fungal creams I previously used cannot be used during pregnancy but is there anything at all I can take to help remove the infection or at least stop it spreading?  I'm really concerned that if it appears around my nipples I won't be able to breast feed. 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Tinea only responds to anti fungal medication. Have you specifically been told that you can't use previous treatments when pregnant? I'd suggest speaking to your GP or dermatologist for advice on this and to discuss the risks v benefits of treatment when pregnant.


----------



## SarahL2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Maz. My GP recommended not using my usual treatment but I wasn't sure what else to do, especially as it's spreading. I'll speak with someone again next week.


----------

